# "HP Image Zone" problem...



## ATLboy (Apr 9, 2004)

If anyone can help with this I would REALLY appreciate it! I have an HP Pavilion zd7020us - it runs on Windows XP. Here is my problem:

Everytime I try to open internet explorer (and some other programs) my computer tries to install HP ImageZone. It goes thru the steps everytime and then tells me that "the feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable." It then say to "Click OK to try again or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package 'HPImageZone.msi' in the box below"

I have tried everything - even putting the disc in that came with the computer that says "HP Image Zone" --but nothing is helping. What causes this and how do I get rid of it?

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CheriHoliday (Jun 11, 2004)

I also Have a similar problem with my hp image zone.....HPIZFix2.msi is missing enter correct path......which says c:\hp\tmp\src... I have followed the path but the tmp folder is missing out of the hp folder...can you find me this folder?????


----------



## RUcrazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Search for this file on HP's web site: sp24018.exe

Update for HP Image Zone (sp24018.exe)

Go to hp_dot_com and on the main page put in the filename listed above. It will bring up the correct page to download the file. Download it and install it. It will mention the location you should reference if the HPIZfix2 file is referenced again. Launch Image Zone again and point the error page to where it said to as you installed the file you downloaded. Problem solved.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?lc=en&cc=us&softwareitem=pv-17426-1

buck


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

My problem is very similar except the install is looking for creativeprojects.msi I have come to the conclusion that the HP Image Zone is JUNK & have not attempted to use it. When I have tried to give it a chance, it wants to install creative projects, gets hung on the error "the feature that you are trying to use on a network resource is unavailable" What network??? stand alone pc.


----------



## RUcrazy (Jan 21, 2005)

according to the hp web site:

Question: When I try to open HP Image Zone Plus I get a prompt for Creative Projects CD.

Answer: This happens after installing a version of Image Zone from certain HP OfficeJet or PSC products. Insert the driver disc that came with the HP OfficeJet or PSC product. After files are copied from the disc, you will no longer be asked for the Creative Projects CD.


----------



## Tya (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm trying to unistall CreativeProjects from my computer. Please help!!


----------

